# problem with antibiotic



## HB85 (Sep 28, 2009)

i dont know if its just me, but i seem to have problems with amoxacillin (sp?) whenever i have to take it (this time its for a ear infection) it seems to give me diareah and upset stomach. i have tried a few others with the same effect.. is there one thats less aggitative to stomachs/digestive tract ?? the only one that wasnt that bad for me was sulfer based (i believe the name is sulfa---- something, i dont remember the name exactly)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

HB I usually take a probiotic while I am on an antibiotic to make sure the antibiotic doesn't wreck my gut bacterial balance. See our Probiotic Forum for more info.Hope you feel better


----------

